# I got my archery deer back from last year. (Picture)



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

I just got my archery deer back from J and K taxidermy South of Fargo, ND. Mr. Slusher is a true artist and I would like to thank him for doing such a wonderful job on this whitetail. I can't wait to get my neck-collared Ross' Goose back. (He's doing that too.) If you have a trophy that you want preserved, Slusher's attention to artistic detail is second to none. I especially enjoyed the slight whisp








s of condensation on the whiskers of my whitetail mount. Thanks again J and K Taxidermy for your work.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a great looking mount. I can't see all the detail in the picture, but the eyes are awsome, and in my opinion, the eyes are wat really make the mount.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice buck!! Nice mount!! I heard there is a bigger one with your name on running around down there... the taxidermist told me so. Good luck.


----------

